# HELP PLEASE! Roland GX24,i damaged the blade protector strip!



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

hello to all roland gx24 owners,

i was doing a big program which took alot of time so i left my plotter only to come back to see the vinyl slipped out and the blade was cutting air and the blade protector. it now has a gouged track in the middle. i have not used it since fearing more damage. is my plotter shot until i replace that strip?


----------



## omalley72 (Aug 1, 2008)

with that strip being damaged it will not cut correctly. the strip is very easy to replace and only costs about $8. I usually keep a few on hand just in case something like that happens.


----------



## tiger24 (Jan 11, 2009)

omalley72 said:


> with that strip being damaged it will not cut correctly. the strip is very easy to replace and only costs about $8. I usually keep a few on hand just in case something like that happens.


thanks omalley,

the owner's manual made it sound like an expensive fix... it says it will need to be shipped in for a roland tech to replace!

is it easy to do? could you explain the process to me if you had a minute?

thanks,
andy


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

all you do is pull the strip off clean the resedue off with 3m remover, then whipe the area with alchohol so it grease free and there will be guidlines where to place the replacement strip so you line it up straight.

I would just not use the cutter untill you replace your strip and I would aslo replace the blade at the same time. It will be very possible that cutting into that strip could cuase the blade to chip or something and when you replace the strip and leave the blade you may notice skip cuts because of a bad blade....maybe maybe not but thats my advice..

I have learned now to keep baldes and strips on hand incase I am in the middle of a job and can not waite for shipping.

I also highly reccomend the more expensive carbide blade..These blades rock..hit up imprintables wharehouse!!!


----------



## RVP (Dec 19, 2007)

What is the advantage of the carbide blade? THX


----------



## GSSATerry (Feb 29, 2008)

omalley72 said:


> with that strip being damaged it will not cut correctly. the strip is very easy to replace and only costs about $8. I usually keep a few on hand just in case something like that happens.


If the cutter ran for a while on the cut strip you may have damages your blade, but that is easily fixed by putting in new blade.

Everyone should always have an extra Cut Strip and atleast one extra blade on hand. Murphy's law-- It will go bad when you need the most!

If you didn't get a new strip yet and have to cut you can try to cover cut strip to get you through but that can change you settings so yo have to test befor you run the job.

Good luck and order a two new strips(one spare)


----------



## vipgraphx (Apr 2, 2008)

RVP said:


> What is the advantage of the carbide blade? THX


Advantage is smoother cuts and if you do a lot of cutting they last longer, from what I was told three times or more longer than a regular blade.


----------

